# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  video dạy C# học ngay tại nhà luôn

## maingocbichvn

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=640753b750b99fff91b20cc0d07ba4d210a524be  426f8bc6

các bạn tham khảo nhé
đây là phần cho người mới học 
các bạn xem nếu hài lòng thì mình up tiếp các phần nâng cao

----------


## minhhai1307

Nâng cao đi ấy, thank ấy nhìu nhoa!

----------


## danga

video hướng đối tượng trong C#

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=640753b750b99fff91b20cc0d07ba4d297302e33  0406a8aa

----------

